# Aspirin/Ibuprophen during race



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Evening guys and Happy 4th of July, I am 59, 6'3 and 195 lbs.

I am running a few different endurance races here in Pisgah this summer and a few Cane Creek cup races as well. I am also doing a CTS interval training program to try to improve. I do the CTS interval training 2 days a week and ride Saturday and Sunday as prescribed. Stretch every morning at work in the gym and swim Tuesday and Thursday mornings. Yoga, Foundation stretches and STILL have these frickin lower back pains while riding. Some days more than others. they usually start about 10 miles in.

I work on posture while riding, core exercises duting the week, and still, they are there. Bike fits good as well. Well as best as I can get it being 6'3 on an XL frame with a 40mm rise Deity bar.

Thinking about eating an aspirin or Ibuprophen before the ride or race. What do you guys think?

Thanks

Sid


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cityjackit said:


> Thinking about eating an aspirin or Ibuprophen before the ride or race. What do you guys think?



I think I would address the core issues first 🙃

There has to be an underlying reason for your pain.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I would do some research on kidney damage when taking Ibuprophen during long endurance events and dehydration. 

aspirin does seem to have a benefit for old athletes with thinning the blood to prevent heart attacks. But I would do more research and talk to your Dr.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bacon Fat said:


> I would do some research on kidney damage when taking Ibuprophen during long endurance events and dehydration.
> 
> aspirin does seem to have a benefit for old athletes with thinning the blood to prevent heart attacks. But I would do more research and talk to your Dr.


Yeah, stay well hydrated and stay under the maximum dosage limit and it shouldn't be an issue. If you are using it like candy to live day-to-day, then you probably need to watch it. 1600mg is the "normal" maximum, but 3200mg is prescribed/allowed in some cases of severe arthritis and certain conditions. 

I don't know of any racers that WEREN'T using ibuprofen during the ITI 350/1000 races I've competed in. But to that extent, you need to really know what you are doing. Extreme exertion in short-duration events is going to put your body at a higher peak and use more resources. Using a significant amount of painkillers here is going to possibly be a bad idea. On a longer-term endurance event, you might need some for aches and swelling that kind of comes and goes, but you won't be at as high of a peak and better able to keep hydrated. I wouldn't rule out painkillers for a race...yet I would take a step back and think real carefully about the situation. 1000mg of IB just before a race to "kill" the pain is likely not a good idea...but consult your doc and find out.

You might want to look at doing core strengthening for lower back. Not yoga or stretching, but something to address the asymmetrical nature of cycling, where certain muscles and areas get real strong, but others get weaker and the lower back core is in the middle trying to hold it all together. My doc prescribed this and it seems to be helping. I don't think I'm "weak" in the core, due to rock climbing...but I had slacked off on working out and had continued to concentrate on cycling, especially training during the winter and spring for endurance and other races.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I kept getting back spasms too, despite the same thing. Turns out it was three things for me:

Not enough electrolytes
Not enough rest
Wrong shoes (How Your Footwear May Be Causing Your Back Pain - Start Standing)

I completely changed out my footwear because it was a combo of everything, but the latter my physical therapist figured out. I was wearing shoes way too narrow for my feet, and it was killing me. And when I changed out shoes, that's when the back spasms started.

So make sure you work on everything, but check your shoes. Not just riding shoes, but the ones you walk in too.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Thank you so much guys. I do nit take any meds at all other than a multi-vitamin and a fishoil capsule everyday. Dont touch ibuprophen either.
I guess its more core then. Hydration I think is good, electrolytes, pediite with every 26 iz bottle of water on my rides too.
Maybe it is tkk much yoga and stretching. I have slacked kn core thiugh I know.
Ill talk to my Dr. I was just thinking of a small aspirin as a cheater for 20. - 30 mile xc rides.

Thanks guys

Sid


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Bacon Fat said:


> I would do some research on kidney damage when taking Ibuprophen during long endurance events and dehydration.
> 
> aspirin does seem to have a benefit for old athletes with thinning the blood to prevent heart attacks. But I would do more research and talk to your Dr.


I read the same thing


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> You might want to look at doing core strengthening for lower back. Not yoga or stretching, but something to address the asymmetrical nature of cycling, where certain muscles and areas get real strong, but others get weaker and the lower back core is in the middle trying to hold it all together. My doc prescribed this and it seems to be helping.


There are plenty of ways to strengthen the core and lower back and yoga is one of them. I've done some sessions designed to address imbalances due to cycling and to strengthen the core and back. Definitely not an easy workout.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are plenty of ways to strengthen the core and lower back and yoga is one of them. I've done some sessions designed to address imbalances due to cycling and to strengthen the core and back. Definitely not an easy workout.


Noted. I was getting the impression the OP was concentrating more on stretching vs. strengthening, but I realize Yoga could be doing some. My recommendation from the Doc was to go to a PT center for specific back core strengthening exercises.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In addition to mtb, I train to run marathons. I avoid OTC painkillers as much as possible because the short term gain is not worth the long term damage. Focus on a good diet (rich in anti inflammatory and antioxidant properties), rest and hydration. This is a good simple article that discusses the use of OTC meds and the effect and supports what members on the forum have mentioned

*A Guide to Using Drug Store Pain Medicine for Runners*


You finish a hard workout, head to the shower, and peer in the medicine cabinet to consider your options: Advil? Motrin? Aleve? Maybe you reflexively grab a bottle and down two pills in a single gulp without a second thought.

“Unfortunately, many long-distance runners are chronic users of ibuprofen. Mainly, they think it’s going to reduce pain associated with exercise,” David Nieman, Ph.D, FACSM, director of the NCRC Human Performance Lab at Appalachian State University tells _Runner’s World_.

But in fact, the opposite is true. Researchers have proven the persistent use of pain medicine for runners can have negative health impacts. According to a study conducted by Nieman, the chronic use of ibuprofen in long distance runners stimulated mild endotoxemia—bacteria leaking out of the colon into the blood stream due to ibuprofen intake—and increased inflammation.

In another study, Nieman and his colleagues found taking ibuprofen during intense exercise amplified oxidative stress—an excess of free radicals (molecules that can damage your cells and cause disease) in your body. Too much oxidative stress can overwhelm your muscle tissues and possibly lead to injuries.

“Ibuprofen—especially [in] those who are chronically using it before the race, training, and during the race—tends to disrupt the lining cells of the gastrointestinal track,” Nieman says. Researchers discovered long-distance runners who took ibuprofen a week after completing a 100-mile race didn’t experience reduced inflammation or muscle soreness. Instead, Nieman says, it made things worse. “Their kidney function was altered in a negative way,” he says.

And, recent studies back Nieman’s findings. In a 2016 study, researchers found ultramarathon runners who took ibuprofen experienced acute kidney injury—a sudden decrease in kidney function—at higher levels than those who received a placebo.

*Ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin)*
*The Pain:* You twisted your ankle on a run, or you ran a hard half marathon and walking down stairs makes you wince.

*The Good:* Relieves swelling and aches by blocking an enzyme that creates inflammation in the body.

*The Bad:* Can impair kidney function, more so if taken before or during a run. (NSAIDs inhibit blood flow to the kidneys. Kidney circulation can also be suppressed by dehydration. So a dehydrated, NSAID- using athlete’s kidneys could struggle to maintain a proper fluid and electrolyte balance.) Can cause GI distress, more so if taken pre or midrun.

*The Rx:* Take 1 pill (200 mg) 2-3 hours postrun (once you’re rehydrated) for an acute injury or severe soreness. Don’t take for more than four days. 

*Naproxen Sodium (Aleve)*
*The Pain:* You twisted your ankle on a run or you ran a hard half marathon, and you have a family history of heart disease.

*The Good:* Inhibits the body’s inflammatory response. Provides longer-lasting relief than ibuprofen. NSAID associated with lower heart attack risk.

*The Bad:* Can impair kidney function, especially if taken before or during a run. Can cause GI distress, especially if taken before a run.

*The Rx:* Take 1 pill (220 mg) 2-3 hours postrun (once you’re rehydrated) to relieve an acute injury or severe soreness. Don’t take for more than four days. (Taking NSAIDs could increase muscle soreness if taken before or too soon after exercise. Ibuprofen can allow endotoxins to slip into your blood stream, which can cause cell oxidation and result in muscle soreness.)

*Acetaminophen (Tylenol)*
*The Pain:* You woke up with a killer headache and have a killer workout on tap. Or your foot hurts but you're set on racing anyway.

*The Good:* Acts as an analgesic but is not an anti-inflammatory, meaning it relieves aches without impacting the stomach or kidneys.

*The Bad:* Can have a detrimental effect on your liver if taken frequently or in large doses.

*The Rx:* Take 1 regular-strength pill (325 mg) before or after a run. Skip the booze. Alcohol increases the med’s liver toxicity. Don’t take for more than four days.

*Aspirin (Bayer, Excedrin)*
*The Pain:* You are on a daily low-dose aspirin regimen prescribed by your doctor.

*The Good:* Anti-inflammatory that inhibits blood-clotting to protect against heart disease and stroke. Analgesic that lessens aches and pains.

*The Bad:* Can cause GI distress if you're not accustomed to it. Even a low 81 mg dose can impair your blood's ability to clot. (NSAIDs block an enzyme that produces a layer of mucus that protects your stomach. Without it, you’re prone to nausea, diarrhea, and stomach cramps.)

*The Rx:* Safe before a run, if you are on a regimen. Trail (or clutzy) runners may want to skip due to risk of bleeding. Can also worsen swelling and bruising.

*Quercetin & Polyphenol*
*The Pain:* You’re after a big goal and want to reduce the general aches and soreness that come with a long, hard training period.

*The Good:* Diets high in quercetin (found in onions, apples, berries) and polyphenols (found in grapes, plums, coffee) reduce inflammation in athletes.

*The Bad:* Supplements should be discussed with your doctor and not overdosed.

*The Rx:* Eat foods rich in these natural anti-inflammatories. During particularly hard training periods, you can opt to take a supplement to enhance the benefits. 









Aspirin/Ibuprophen during race


Evening guys and Happy 4th of July, I am 59, 6'3 and 195 lbs. I am running a few different endurance races here in Pisgah this summer and a few Cane Creek cup races as well. I am also doing a CTS interval training program to try to improve. I do the CTS interval training 2 days a week and...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bacon Fat said:


> I would do some research on kidney damage when taking Ibuprophen during long endurance events and dehydration.
> 
> aspirin does seem to have a benefit for old athletes with thinning the blood to prevent heart attacks. But I would do more research and talk to your Dr.


More of a look into the effects and side effects of usinng NSAIDS as a whole.

Annnd cyclicious hits it outta da pahk!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> *Ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin)*
> *The Pain:* You twisted your ankle on a run, or you ran a hard half marathon and walking down stairs makes you wince.
> 
> *The Good:* Relieves swelling and aches by blocking an enzyme that creates inflammation in the body.
> ...


1 pill? That does nothing IME.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm 60 and was having lower back pain after long rides, so I got a bike fit. Still had pain. So I mixed in 10-15 minutes of core work with my Tues, Thur and Sat 45-minute weight workouts. Made an immediate difference. Having only one kidney, I rarely take any pain meds due to adverse side effects of NSAIDS. 

I like to mix up the exercises, but the ones I do most are: exercise ball crunches, back extensions, dead bugs, planks, cat/cow stretch, leg windshield wipers. There are dozens of YouTube videos on the subject of lower back pain fixed with core work. Good luck!


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are plenty of ways to strengthen the core and lower back and yoga is one of them. I've done some sessions designed to address imbalances due to cycling and to strengthen the core and back. Definitely not an easy workout.


Care to share JB? Or maybe a link to the particulars maybe?

Thanks

Sid


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Noted. I was getting the impression the OP was concentrating more on stretching vs. strengthening, but I realize Yoga could be doing some. My recommendation from the Doc was to go to a PT center for specific back core strengthening exercises.


Interesting. I think I will do this. Hopefully the insurance will pick up the tab.


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

I would avoid aspirin whenever riding MTBs. I was on aspirin and had a crash that was greatly complicated by inability to stop the bleeding. The blood thinning property of aspirin is no joke and the last thing you want is to be in the middle of the woods with a wound that won't stop bleeding. Aspirin's blood thinning effect apparently kicks in pretty quickly and can last several days. Ibuprofen technically is also a blood thinner, but it is much milder in that effect than aspirin.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> In addition to mtb, I train to run marathons. I avoid OTC painkillers as much as possible because the short term gain is not worth the long term damage. Focus on a good diet (rich in anti inflammatory and antioxidant properties), rest and hydration. This is a good simple article that discusses the use of OTC meds and the effect and supports what members on the forum have mentioned
> 
> *A Guide to Using Drug Store Pain Medicine for Runners*
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you. Its not AFTER the race I'm looking at. Its a preventative thing before the onset of the lower back crap. I think I have hydration and diet fairly dialed in. I think also the next thing is to visit someone who can help with specific lower back and core exercises.

Thank you so much for your help and reply.

Sid


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

makemann said:


> I'm 60 and was having lower back pain after long rides, so I got a bike fit. Still had pain. So I mixed in 10-15 minutes of core work with my Tues, Thur and Sat 45-minute weight workouts. Made an immediate difference. Having only one kidney, I rarely take any pain meds due to adverse side effects of NSAIDS.
> 
> I like to mix up the exercises, but the ones I do most are: exercise ball crunches, back extensions, dead bugs, planks, cat/cow stretch, leg windshield wipers. There are dozens of YouTube videos on the subject of lower back pain fixed with core work. Good luck!


Thank you. I'm not looking to take aspirin or pain killers, I'd rather do this lower back management thing naturally and strength traing seems to be it.

Thanks again


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cityjackit said:


> Care to share JB? Or maybe a link to the particulars maybe?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sid



Give this a try-


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

It sounds like your exercises should be giving you a sufficiently 'not weak' back, I'm also 6'3" (used to be, just a hair under now) and riding XLs. 10 miles in isn't that far, I imagine you sit up straight when you can, and aren't just stuck in the same position the entire ride. 

How long have you been riding/training?, and how many hours a week are you doing? 

I posted a while ago in the 50+ forum about Turmeric, I consume it from a powder into a drink. I would consider that before Ibuprofen or Aspirin.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Give this a try-


The foundation stuff I do frequently. I just checked with my insurance on a PT too. Surrreeee, we cover those. AFTER you meet your 1K deductible. 😏.
I have a call out to a coach at the Y where I go. Should be cheaper.

Thanks JB


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

JimPac, your name looks familiar. I think we've maybe spoke before, or not. 

Seriously, Tumeric? I have like 3 or 4 bottles in the spice cabinet at home. I am always pushing them aside when reaching for the cinnamon.  You are right. 10 miles is not far at all. I try to sit up as much as possible and yes I do move around, but I think when the climbing or strenuous stuff starts is when I hunch over.

I've been riding MTB for about 2 - 3 years regularly now. Moto for many years more. Hours a week with my "Time crunched athlete" CTS training plan, its 90 min on the spin bike at the Y on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons and 2 hours on Saturday and Sunday on the trails with the bike. So maybe 6 to 8 hours a week. But I swim at the Y Tuesdaya nd Thursday mornings at 5am before work for about 45 min each and stretch and weight train during the week when i can fit it in. Just not a ton of core work.

I need to go check out your Tumeric post. I am very interested on this.

Thanks
JimPac

Sid


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

The max dose that Pharmacists will approve is 2400mg/day ibuprophin to avoid kidney damage. That usually is dosed in 4 600mg doses. I worked in the pharmacy business and saw this prescription amount regularly (I'm talking millions of Rx). I'm not saying this is correct to do as an athlete but the other responses are very conservative. I just wanted to offer a different perspective more from the pharma side. Personally, I have used it while racing offroad moto bikes mainly for wrist and knee pain in long races. I took 600 mg before the race. Today I tend to use a transdermal pain patch on affected areas trying to focus the med deliver more to the areas that need it. These too use nsaids so obviously will get to kidneys. I am not a medical professional but have seen the prescription usage of 50M people in the US as part of my career. Yep the US population is over medicated. My doctor always asked me why I am so anti drug. I'm not anti drug but more of one that tries to address root cause/behavior first. That does not mean I will not use an OTC drug when it is beneficial. after some dental work the dentist suggested a mix of ibuprophen and acetaminophin. This worked well for that purpose and kept doses of each reasonable.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> Give this a try-


That's the same one I do. Excellent exercises.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cityjackit said:


> Thank you thank you. Its not AFTER the race I'm looking at. Its a preventative thing before the onset of the lower back crap. I think I have hydration and diet fairly dialed in. I think also the next thing is to visit someone who can help with specific lower back and core exercises.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and reply.
> 
> Sid


That’s actually what the directions say, it’s harder to attenuate the pain (takes a higher dose) after it’s already started or gotten worse.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

A couple pre-ride Tylenols usually keeps my back (degenerating disc issues) happy for a couple hours. I only ride on the weekends though, and try not to take them too often to keep their effectiveness intact.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

GKelley said:


> A couple pre-ride Tylenols usually keeps my back (degenerating disc issues) happy for a couple hours. I only ride on the weekends though, and try not to take them too often to keep their effectiveness intact.


Thank you


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

For super healthy joints, tendons, skin and arteries.
(optimal collagen synthesis/production)
Vitamin-C 1gram 3x a day
Vitamin-D 5000iu 2x a day
Glucosamine 3000mg a day
Chondroitin 3000mg a day
MSM 5000mg a day
Hyaluronic Acid 250mg a day
Manganese 10mg a day
Aloe Vera Gel 8oz a day
Bone Broth Protein 20grams 2 x a day


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

In2falling said:


> For super healthy joints, tendons, skin and arteries.
> (optimal collagen synthesis/production)
> Vitamin-C 1gram 3x a day
> Vitamin-D 5000iu 2x a day
> ...



How did you figure this out? Quite a complex cocktail.

So how much of a compromise is it if you take the above dosages once a day instead of the multiple doses per day.

Just trying to learn.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

celler said:


> How did you figure this out? Quite a complex cocktail.
> 
> So how much of a compromise is it if you take the above dosages once a day instead of the multiple doses per day.
> 
> Just trying to learn.


Badly herniated disc about 4 1/2 months ago (relandscaping yard). So did/doing lots of research (google scholar/studies ect..) on optimizing healing and also trying to avoid any type of back/joint issues (back/knees ect..) in the future, first time I have had any type of back issues ever and it has not been fun. 
You want to take Vitamin-C multiple times a day it has a short 4 hour half-life and good to take with or right before meals. Bone broth protein you are probably not going to digest/absorb more than 25 grams at a time and it is high in proline and glycine (collagen synthesis), everything else is fine once a day from research. 
Been on this a few months and probably staying on it indefinitely. My skin is much softer, more hydrated (don’t need lotion anymore), more flexible and shinier (healthy glow). Little scrapes/cuts seem to heal quicker, accidentally drilled a small hole in my finger a few weeks back (putting up rain gutters) and completely healed up quickly (3 days).
Back/herniated disc seems to be recovering no pain just some off/on tightness around right knee, which I am sure is from disc fragments still hitting exiting nerve and takes anywhere from 6 months to 2 years for body to reabsorbed them.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Thats insane you figured this out.

Goid healing sir


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I avoid NSAIDs. I have had back issues forever and used to regularly take ibuprofen daily on the group week-long rides I used to do. Never mix them with alcohol. Last year I had a kidney scare linked to NSAIDs and had not touched any in over a year until this morning when I need two due to sciatica pain. I also gave up the .81 mg aspirin after reading reports that daily use is only called for if you've had a heart attack at least according to some doctors.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, Im going to do the core thing and Tumeric. I think this is safe and I cant go wrong with core work. Plus the lipuds could better


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

celler said:


> ...Yep the US population is over medicated. My doctor always asked me why I am so anti drug. I'm not anti drug but more of one that tries to address root cause/behavior first. That does not mean I will not use an OTC drug when it is beneficial. ...


Think we should all have this attitude, I try to stress this to my wife, kids, and friends as well.


----------

